# Standard vs. Max towing capacity



## CodeCutter (Apr 21, 2002)

I am about to purchase a new travel trailer and I am trying to compare vehicle specs over the internet. I have used several comparison charts and why am I not surprised that I get different specs from the various charts when comparing the same vehicles.

I am confused though by two of the ratings listed in these charts. They list a "Standard towing" spec, and a "Max towing". Can someone offer me the explanation of these ratings?

One chart says that my vehicle has a higher "Max towing" rating then the compared vehicle. Yet the "Standard towing" rating is lower. This does not make sense to me.


----------



## C Nash (Apr 22, 2002)

Standard vs. Max towing capacity

CodeCutter, the only thing that I can think of is the max limit might be 5th wheel and the standard bumper pull ratings. Axle ratio, frames, springs and towing packages change the tow ratings of vehicles and different charts do list different ratings.  I would probably go with the vehicle mfgs ratings.

Chelse L. Nash
fulltimer03@yahoo.com


----------



## CodeCutter (Apr 23, 2002)

Standard vs. Max towing capacity

C Nash,

I agree that the manufacturer's specs will be the best bet. I have used the mfg specs for my vehicle and I am confortable with the numbers for my vehicle. I was just trying to do a little bragging comparison to another vehicle but did not understand the MAX/STD rating. In my mind, if my vehicle had a greater MAX tow rating then the compared vehicle, I would think the STD tow rating would also be higher.

Thanks for the reply!


----------

